# 2003 Or 2006 21rs



## Radar (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello, I am looking for suggestions/advice on an Outback. I have a line on a 2003 21rs, mint condition, low milage and the present owner takes care of his possessions. Would a 2003 be a good buy or should I wait for the 2006 to come out and buy new? Any know benifits to the 2006 or upgrades that I could not live without? I would be getting the 2003 at a good price. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Radar,

Hello and welcome to our site.







The 06 trailers have been on the market for a good while. Not sure how early next year (2006) that the 07 will be out. I can't think of any major changes the 06 has over the 03 (I think someone has posted before that the stove oven might not have been available in 03, but not sure). Also, an 06 would carry the warranty period that the 03 would not. Guess it depends on the difference in the price you would be talking about. I am sure several Outbackers with that model will post some advice for you. Good Luck. sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, RADAR!*! action action action 
Glad to have you aboard!









As far as I have heard, there are no significant changes coming down the pike. Probably the warranty issue would be the biggest thing. Without knowing exactly what deal you are getting on the '03, it's hard to give a go/no go type of answer., but I know of no reason to 'shy' away from an '03.

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Just like they said. What price are they asking for the 03 model. No matter which one you buy you are getting a very good TT. Good Luck and let us know which one you decided on and post often.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Just like they said. What price are they asking for the 03 model? No matter which one you buy you are getting a very good TT. Good Luck and let us know which one you decided on and post often.
> 
> "*Let's Go Camping*"
> 
> ...


Patiently waiting for the price on the 03....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Like others have said your going to get a good TT no matter what. We bought our 03 26rs this year and no problems with anything but the normal tank labels. Very well built trailers. I personally like someone else taking the hit off the dealer lot and buying new used.

Welcome to outbackers.

Bill.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a 2003 22RS I bought new. It does have a stove and oven.
The biggest change is the front cargo door.
The newer models are real doors with a latch similar to the front door and seal better and are slightly larger.
There are other minor details, but essentailly the same as the newer models.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Radar to the site
Just like what was said earlier.
No matter what is said it boils down to what your gut tells you to do.

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It would depend on the price for me......if it is low enough to make the difference about the warranty.

After the warranty period, you would be in the same boat, er, camper, anyway.

Take the good deal and run with it.....just check wearable items, like tires, seals, carpet, etc. That may be an extra bargaining chip if items need replacing.

Good luck!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Condition of the used is the first priority.

Are you sure you will not upgrade to a bigger model in the foreseeable future, then the new one will obviously have less wear and tear on it. If you think you might move up someday, the used one will not lose value as quickly because someone else took the first hit on depreciation.

Not a bad problem to have, good luck

John


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

YOu are in the boat I was in just recently. However there was no way I was going to buy brand new and take the full hit on depreciation.

If this is your first camper go for used or closeout models. Personally I don't want to drop a lot of money on a camper I doubt will be mine for more than a few years. I might hate having a slideout bed, want more walking space, or want something with a bigger bed.

If you can get a good deal on the 2003 I would go for it.


----------



## Radar (Dec 1, 2005)

Auuugggghhhhh. Should I thank finding this site or curse it. Due to your replies and imput, I am now the proud owner of a 2003 21rs. I paid $17000 Cdn which is roughly $14000 US. The Outback was ordered with most options and can be considered full loaded, what ever that means

Besides the trailer, I am getting some other junk thrown in, (equilizer hitch, ball, white water hoses, extra sewer hoses, extra heavy duty electrical cables, some gimmick to blow out the water lines using an air compressor, etc)

I will pick it up in two weeks and then the fun starts.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats Radar









Your going to love your new TT.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Radar on the purchase of the 21RS
Now is the worst part (The Waiting) enjoy

Don


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Congrats,
Just finished winterizing ours. Sometimes it's a grind our northern winters are so long, (I'm about 1 hour south of montreal) With temps dropping fast looks like one of your first tasks will be winterizing your 21rs as well.








On the up side what a great thing to look forward to for next spring.









congrats again.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Nothing worse than buying a new toy and not being able to use it. Its like getting some hot new water ski's for Christmas. Nothing worse than having to wait!! Thank goodness it does not get that cold around here. I feel bad for you notherners having to put up boats and trailers. Here in Ky I might store mine for Feb and early March but thats it.

I think you will be really happy with your selection in the future. Especially if you decide to get something else in the next few years or upgrade.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations Radar on your decision. The trailer I purchased before the Outback was delivered mid December so I know how you feel. Enjoy a cup of coffee or two sitting in it while testing the heat, I used to.









Now which rally is close to you?









John


----------

